# Grow tent air pressure



## Jmax (Jun 10, 2021)

When I zip my grow tent up is it normal for it to puff out because of the air going in?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

You should have negative air pressure. If anything the walls of your tent should be sucked in because your exhaust fan should be moving that air out so many times a minute.
In my grow room my door was held shut by negative air pressure.


----------



## Jmax (Jun 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You should have negative air pressure. If anything the walls of your tent should be sucked in because your exhaust fan should be moving that air out so many times a minute.
> In my grow room my door was held shut by negative air pressure.


damn. i might have my fan on backwards


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

Make sure your exhaust fan is pulling air thru your tent. My exhaust fan was in my Attic. It would pull the air thru the tent and push it into the attic. Also have a small fan inside your tent moving the fresh air around the tent.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

Also depends on where you put filter, inside tent, air drawn through filter and put out the top, or suck from the top of tent, the fan blowing into filter top.  First way works better and is more quiet, second way gives more tent height/room.

Yes, your walls should suck in as other say.  This negative pressure limits air intake to the inside of the tent, then out nice and de smelled.


Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

I used the method on bottom right. I dont like putting anything in my grow room that i dont have too.


----------



## Jmax (Jun 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Also depends on where you put filter, inside tent, air drawn through filter and put out the top, or suck from the top of tent, the fan blowing into filter top.  First way works better and is more quiet, second way gives more tent height/room.
> 
> Yes, your walls should suck in as other say.  This negative pressure limits air intake to the inside of the tent, then out nice and de smelled.
> 
> ...


thx yall.. i got it right, she sucked in now. I had my fan on the wrong way.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I used the method on bottom right. I dont like putting anything in my grow room that i dont have too.


I've used it too, I had to have the height in that case. Prefer all inside, but like most things, its a compromise sometimes.  Made a little more noise....I could have reduced it.  When like the bottom right, my filter was on the floor with fan on top, I think that made it a little louder.  When inside, its hanging from bungie cord, I think that makes it more quiet.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

Jmax said:


> thx yall.. i got it right, she sucked in now. I had my fan on the wrong way.


I've done the same thing.  At least its an easy fix!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

My Fan and Filter was in the attic. I didn't have to deal with the noise. My fan was hanging from Bungie cords. That really helped hold down the fan noise.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Fan and Filter was in the attic. I didn't have to deal with the noise. My fan was hanging from Bungie cords. That really helped hold down the fan noise.


Best of both worlds.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)

I use two fans and filters.  Bottom right scrubs the basement and through my cool tubes and out.  Upper right is the method in the tent.  I turn the air inside the tent over twice a minute.  Like Hopper and Bubba said....negative pressure.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

That keeps the stank in the tent, in its natural stank dank habitat.  I need to lay down. Nope, time to push the "prevents" spreader around the front yard like a drunken hobo before it rains tomorrow.

bubba


----------



## Jmax (Jun 10, 2021)

should I vent below using duct pipe for a lil positive pressure or keep it all negative?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)

Not following you. Out the top, in the bottom. If set up calls for it, use another fan, smaller than main fan pushing in. Overall, you still want negative pressure.

Rarely will you need two, may be if using the fans to vent several tents. Warmer up stairs bedroom tent may need second fan, with intake going to air-conditioned space.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

Jmax said:


> should I vent below using duct pipe for a lil positive pressure or keep it all negative?


Negative pressure. You dont want any stall air hanging around in your grow room.


----------

